# How do I set a Windows 10 app as an external editor?



## lbeck (Jan 5, 2016)

There are no *.exe files to target to open an external editor.  I would like to use the Windows 10 "Photos" app as an external editor.  How do I specify the target for Lr to find?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jan 5, 2016)

You need to specify the full path to the appropriate ".exe" file, but Microsoft have all the Windows Apps locked away in the "Program File/WindowsApps" folder, and getting access to those is quite difficult (try googling "unable to view contents of windowsapps" to see what I mean).

Out of curiosity, as I've never used it, what editing functions does the Photos app do better than Lightroom?


----------



## lbeck (Jan 5, 2016)

Yeah.  I read somewhere that you can make changes to the registry to get to the bones of Ten apps.  That seems a little scary, but I will continue to search for a more reasonable approach.

On the Photos app, the primary function that I like is the color picker.  There you can take the selection tool, rest it on a specific color, and use the dial to increase/decrease that color.  For me, this is better than the color function in Lr where you choose luminance, hue, and saturation.  The Lr function probably offers more flexibility in the spectrum of choice combinations, but the Photos app works better and quicker for me.


----------



## theWeissGuy (Jan 5, 2016)

Digging into Windows 10, try "C:\Program Files\WindowsApps\Microsoft.Windows.Photos_15.1208.10480.0_x64__8wekyb3d8bbwe\Microsoft.Photos.exe". This is the latest (02 Jan 2016) update for photos. Hope this helps.


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Jan 5, 2016)

> you can take the selection tool, rest it on a specific color,


You do know about the "Targeted Adjustment Tool" ?? It works the same way.


----------



## lbeck (Jan 5, 2016)

I-See-Light said:


> You do know about the "Targeted Adjustment Tool" ?? It works the same way.


No, I have not used that tool in that way until just now.  Like any tool, it'll take a little while to improve my comfort level.  I still am more comfortable with the Photos app for that particular function - but that may change as I become more comfortable using the Lr function that you acquainted me to.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Jan 6, 2016)

We are always learning by asking questions!

My notes about the "TAT"-
[h=3]Targeted adjustment tool “TAT”
Lets you adjust certain color and tone sliders by dragging the tool in & on the image. 
Click the small circle icon to select it in the tone-curve or  HSL/color/b&w panel. 
Once the tool is selected, you can choose different adjustments from the HSL panel. (ie Hue, Sat, Lum ) 
When the TAT is active the circle icon appears with arrows above & below the circle. 
On an image, the + is the focal point of the tool.
Position the cursor on the image, hold the left mouse button & move mouse up/down to alter the adjustment under the + cursor (as you would by moving sliders)
With HSL/color/b&w- the advantage of the TAT is that it will affect all color 'channels' that exist in the image area under the TAT and not just one single color slider.
[/h]


----------



## plopez (Jan 6, 2016)

Be sure you calibrate your monitor prior working with Windows Photos - at least to me - I tend to find some brightness/contrast variations as I zoom in when using my laptop monitor, it does not happen when working with Lightroom or other apps.


----------

